# My aquarium



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

This is my current aquarium, been running 18 months now. I have a bunch of platys in there. I LOVE platys, they are my favourites. 

Think I need to thin the Elodea out a tad.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Think it needs a bit of a trim


----------



## HenryJordan (Jan 7, 2014)

Could you see your platys in the tank or enjoy their movements?
I think it is hard to see them because of big water plant.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Didn't know you kept fishes Shosh. Even with all the plant life it looks loads better than mine, lot going on with elderly parents and the new grandson too so ashamed to admit its been pretty negleted  I must sort it out soon as its such a shame as I have a big tank going to waste.

Do you use the shop in Boathorse lane?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> Didn't know you kept fishes Shosh. Even with all the plant life it looks loads better than mine, lot going on with elderly parents and the new grandson too so ashamed to admit its been pretty negleted  I must sort it out soon as its such a shame as I have a big tank going to waste.
> 
> Do you use the shop in Boathorse lane?


Not been to the one in Boathorse Lane - there's a good one down Hardingswood Road though.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

HenryJordan said:


> Could you see your platys in the tank or enjoy their movements?
> I think it is hard to see them because of big water plant.


Yeah, I weed the Elodea out from time to time. I do see them. Got some fry in there at the moment!


----------

